# British Fantasy Society



## rune (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone ever looked at their website?

There are some good links to authors websites, but I'm not sure I find the rest of the info  they offer that informative.

Not a hundred percent sure what it is they do either?  Can anyone enlighten me?

http://www.britishfantasysociety.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Rune I've never seen this site before and I have a lot of these web sites under my Favourites folder, most interesting.

This *blurb * was on the web site:

"The British Fantasy Society exists to promote and enjoy the genres of fantasy, science fiction and horror in all its forms. We are well supported by the publishing industry and have many well known authors as members, not least our president Ramsey Campbell. 

The British Weird Fantasy Society began in 1971 as an off-shoot of the British Science Fiction Association. The "Weird" was soon dropped and the BFS was born. Dedicated to the promotion of all that is best in the Fantasy and Horror genres, the BFS is both influential and well respected among genre publishers in the UK and America. 

We celebrated our 30th anniversary in 2001 and in 2000 won the Special Award: Non-Professional at the World Fantasy Awards.

The BFS has enjoyed the patronage of many established authors, artists, critics and journalists. The BFS' own publications are regularly looked to by editors when selecting material for "Best Of" anthologies and numerous members have gone on to become published authors in their own right."


----------



## rune (Jul 3, 2005)

I do get the feeling it's a group that british authors join. But I'm still not a hundred percent sure of the reason behind the site.  There's numerous links to other authors sites - some very informative too    But you can easily find this info through a search engine.

They also offer membership, but I can't see - from a readers point of view, there are much benefits to that.

So in the end I'm confused as to what this society is really offering as a service. When you look at the site, there isnt that much in the way of info about new books by this authors.  So in the end it's a midway link to those authors 

If I thought it had a something worth offering to a reader I might join.  For instance if you were able to get discounts on british authors books, or new releases.


----------

